# ? For drinking water, What 's the normal TDS



## al-mohands-k (1 مارس 2012)

يا اخواني لي عنده معلومات عن النسبه الطبيعية ل TDS يفيدنا انا اقرأت علي زجاجة المايه المعدنيه النسبه 150 ppm .


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (1 مارس 2012)

النسبه تتراوح الى1000ppm


----------



## متهور بعزم (7 مارس 2012)

خطأ ! افضل معدل لشرب المياه هو 180 الى 200 ppm واذا زاد عن 500ppm فهو خطير ولا مانع 150 رائع انا اشرب مياه مفلترة معدلها ممكن لا تزيد عن 50 ppm,,,عندك مثلا معلومة معدل الاملاح الذائبة في البحار 38000 !!!!ياللهول


----------



## elsayeed2010 (11 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*نسبه الاملاح المناسبه طبقا للمواصفات الخليجيه من 100 - 500 جزي في المليون ويمكن ان تصل الي 1000 مليجرام / ليتر طبقا لمواصفه منظمه الصحه العالميه 
ولكن الافضل من 100-500 جزء في المليون


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاخ متهور بعزم ارجوك ان لا تكون متهورا فعلا والتاكد من المعلومات قبل توزيعها 
الاملاح الذائبة في الماء هي الفائدة الكبرى له ولكن الانسان قد لا يستسيغ الطعم بعد تركيز 3000 جزء /مليوم وليس هناك اية خطورة الا اذا كان هناك مواد سامة ولا افضل استخدام ماء قليل الملوحة لعدم الفائدة المرجوة منه وخاصة املاح الكالسيوم والتي هي العنصر الاساسي في عظامنا ومصدرها الماء . وما قاله الاخ محمد لبيب صح 100 % 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## nesreen mohammad (31 مارس 2012)

مياه الشرب المعبأة تحت ال 150 والمعدنية ما تزيد عن 300


----------



## marwan al- omari (1 أبريل 2012)

انا اتوقع ان المعدل الطبيعي 150 -300 ppm


----------



## م.تحلية (11 أبريل 2012)

*نسبة الأملاح الذائبة*

الانتاج عندنا أكثر من مليون طن فاليوم واذا زادت الـ TDS عن 130 يتم تصريف المنتج 

عالميا
*Sea Water : *salt content 3.5 to 5% 35000 to 50000 ppm

عندنا على البحر الأحمر

Total Dissolved Solid (TDS) = 4.2% 

عالميا 

*Drinking Water : *salt content less than 0.05% 500 ppm max 1500 ppm


عندنا

Max Total Dissolved Solid (TDS) = 0.013% 

هذا بالنسبة للأملاح الذائبة

أما بالنسبة للثلاثة الأملاح الغير ذائبة اللي تتكون في مقطرات التبخير الوميضي ومشاكلها فتكونها يعتمد على درجة الحرارة ونسبة تصريف ثاني اكسيد الكربون ومشاكلها الى عهدنا

لم تحل


 ​


----------



## حيدر الرمضاني (13 يوليو 2012)

النسبة الطبيعية للاملاح الذائبة الكلية هو من 500 الى 1500 حسب تقارير منظمة الصحة العالمية .كذلك ان جسم الانسان يحتاج الى الاملاح اي بمعنى ليس ان نسبة الاملاح الاقل من 500 هي مفيدة للجسم


----------



## ضياء جمعه (13 يوليو 2012)

نسبة الاملاح حسب مواصفات منظمة الصحة العالمية هي 250 تي دي اس


----------



## الكل بيحبك (21 يوليو 2012)

افضل مياه تكون من 250 الي 500
لو زادت الاملاح عن 500 الي 700 تكون جيده
لو زادت الي 1000 تكون مقبوله
لو زادت عن 1200 تكون سيئه
لو قلت عن 200 يجب تعويض الفاقد من الاملاح


----------



## قشبه (7 أغسطس 2012)

الافضل مابين 250 الي 300 جزء من المليون والمعدل الي 500 جزء من المليون ممتاز


----------

